# Jeanette Biedermann steigt aus der Erfolgsserie aus



## Claudia (7 Aug. 2011)

*Ihre Fans werden sie vermissen! *
Schauspielerin Jeanette Biedermann (30) steigt Ende des Jahres aus der Sat.1-Telenovela „Anna und die Liebe“ aus. Sie will sich 2012 ihren musikalischen Projekten widmen und Filme drehen. Außerdem bringt sich Jeanette vermehrt in ihre eigene Fashion-Linie für die Modekette „Jeans Fritz“ ein.
*„Ich habe mir den Abschied von ,Anna' nicht leicht gemacht“, sagt Jeanette zu BILD.de. „Aber mein Herz schlägt nun mal auch für die Musik, die in letzter Zeit etwas zu kurz gekommen ist.“*
_Wie steigt Jeanette aus?_
„Es wird ein echtes Happy End: Ich werde heiraten! Danach geht die Telenovela ohne mich weiter.“
*Eine neue Hauptrolle ist bereits vergeben. Die neue Anna heißt Maria Wedig, ist 27 und kommt aus Berlin. Maria spielte schon in anderen Daily Soaps wie „Alles was zählt“ und „Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten“ mit.*
Maria Wedig zu BILD.de: „Ich freue mich wahnsinnig, dass ich die neue weibliche Hauptrolle bei ,Anna und die Liebe' spielen darf und dann auch noch eine solch geschätzte Kollegin wie Jeanette ablösen kann. Sie bleibt uns ja zum Glück in diesem Jahr noch erhalten. Was mich persönlich umso mehr freut, da wir die Gelegenheit haben, noch einige Male gemeinsam vor der Kamera zu stehen.“
*Auch Jeanette ist voll des Lobes für ihre Nachfolgerin: „Maria ist wirklich eine bezaubernde Kollegin. Wir haben uns gesehen und sofort verstanden. Ich bin mir sicher, sie wird ihre Rolle großartig spielen. Ich wünsche ihr und dem gesamten Team viel Erfolg und alles erdenklich Gute.“*


*Quelle: Bild.de
*​


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Aug. 2011)

also ich wünsch' ihr ja alles gute und vor allem für Maria Wedig super Erfolg
wird schwer werden, wenn die bekannte (hote und süße) Jeanette nicht mehr da ist


----------



## derhesse (7 Aug. 2011)

Prophezeiung a la derhesse: 2012 ist Schluss mit Anna und der Liebe........spätestens 2.13


----------



## rasputinxxl (15 Aug. 2011)

Danke für die Info!


----------

